# What my chicken did



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

The egg on the right (the white one) is a typical large store bought egg. The one in the middle is the typical size my hens lay. The one on the left....is a BEAST! It must be a double yolker. My favorite chicken Big Mama laid it and lived to lay another day!


Crazy!











Just wanted to share. I was surprised to find this this morning.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow!  Now, that is impressive.

So, are you going to eat it? Or is it for the dogs...?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will eat it  my dogs don't care much for eggs anyways.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We had a similar situation. One of the hens laying eggs twice the size of all the rest. Them we realized it was our female turkey who started to lay again LOL!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dane mama, I remember! Do you eat turkey eggs?

I don't have any turkeys so this was definetly from a chicken! I saw the other two lay so by my powers of deduction...I figured it out. Lol

A double yolk egg is an abnormality. Younger, production breeds are more prone to lay them from what I have read.

Twins can not occur. There is not enough room for 2 developing chicks. So...its AGAINST NATURE!!!! Freak egg!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Is the chicken who layed that egg young? It's probably a double yolker, and thats common when they begin to lay. You may see a few more like that if so, and then those will slack off. 

Its always fun to crack them into a bowl and see two yolks come out!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep! Turkey eggs are like giant chicken eggs, pretty much same look and flavor.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

It was a double yolker! I just ate it for breakfast. 

My hen is very young as well so I hope to see a few more like that. 

Its the little things in life that make me smile


----------

